# Best time for photosynthesis



## shakiraa (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi guys,

I'm a newbie that just started a 100l planted tank 6 weeks ago, i would like to get some advice from you guys regarding the light ON (photosynthesis period).

I heard from my colleague that i should be coincide with day time. is it true?

Can i set from 2pm-10pm so that when i go back from work i can still look at my tank admiring it? 

Or should i split into 2 session? say 8-12pm, then 6-10pm.

Please advice what is the best time. thanks so much


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Either of those is fine. I used to have mine on a 14 hr-period so I could see the lights on in the AM and PM (5 hrs on, 4 hrs off, 5 hrs on). I've also had 10 hrs straight on and currently have my timer set for 12 hrs straight. All have worked fine for me.

This also depends on your light intensity, though. My tank is what I'd consider moderate/high light. I also would not go more than 10 consecutive hrs unless you are doing El Natural or dosing ferts according to PPS-Pro (minimal nutrient load in the water column) or the Seachem liquids. (Just my opinion based on algae experience. )

-Dave


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

If your aquarium doesn't get much ambient light then go with a photoperiod that allows you to view the tank the longest. If it does get a lot of ambient light, or some direct light from a window, schedule your photoperiod to coincide with that light to avoid algae issues. Regardless of when the lights are on keep them on for at least 10 straight hours.


Regards,
Phil


----------



## shakiraa (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi Dave & Phil,

thank you very much for the advice. allright, i will set in for 10 hrs from 12pm-10pm.

the reason i wana seek some advice is one of my colleague told me it's better to start the photosynthesis period from 8am and end before sunset.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Personally for me there is a big difference between photo periods during the startup phase and the long-term phase. If you have med/high light I would never go with a 10hr period. If you have lowlight you could probably get away with it. I think you need to provide additional information about your setup (lights, plants, etc.) to 'really' answer your question.


----------



## shakiraa (Oct 10, 2009)

houseofcards said:


> Personally for me there is a big difference between photo periods during the startup phase and the long-term phase. If you have med/high light I would never go with a 10hr period. If you have lowlight you could probably get away with it. I think you need to provide additional information about your setup (lights, plants, etc.) to 'really' answer your question.


Hi Bro, mine is a 100l 2 ft tank. I'm using 1x 55W + 2x 36W lighting, with canister filter (750l/hr output) and CO2 setup.

For soil, i'm using ADA amonia with power sand. For plants wise, just simple one such as moss, riccia, grosso, java fern.

I will try to post a photo here later. thanks.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi shakiraa,

That is a lot of light for a 30 gallon aquarium, almost 130 watts! I would have to agree with houseofcards and start slow or algae ould be a big problem. If it were me, I would start with the 1X55 or the 2X36 light but not both and a very short light period, maybe 4 or 6 hours.


----------



## shakiraa (Oct 10, 2009)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi shakiraa,
> 
> That is a lot of light for a 30 gallon aquarium, almost 130 watts! I would have to agree with houseofcards and start slow or algae ould be a big problem. If it were me, I would start with the 1X55 or the 2X36 light but not both and a very short light period, maybe 4 or 6 hours.


hi bro, noted and thanks!


----------



## A_Shea (Jun 2, 2007)

yes def. start slow. if you jump into a big light cycle then problems would most likely occur. start slow and work up to what you want


----------

